# Cavs Change Court Logo



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I must say, that looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Being in DC I'm not going to see that live for another 5 years. Thank god for highlights


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey there, Redskins.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"All for One, One for All" 

hahahaha riiiiiiiight


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That does look tight


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like the old one better.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I like it. Aren't they going to change their jerseys too?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Shame the stadium will only see 1/12 of the people who went to the LeBron games.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Think they made the center logo big enough? It only stretches from one 3-point line to the other.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

-33- said:


> "All for One, One for All"
> 
> hahahaha riiiiiiiight


The motto is taken from The Three Musketeers, fictional characters who lived during the 17th Century.

The Cleveland Cavaliers are applying the motto loosely to Cavaliers, since they are not really related to the Three Musketeers.

FYE:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three_Musketeers 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavalier


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It should be just a giant sad face


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Hyperion said:


> It should be just a giant sad face


lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gonna be nice to see Larry Hughes ballin' on that court


----------

